# ROTOLIGHT Announce Strategic Collaboration with Elinchrom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2017)

```
<em>Rotolight to enhance its product range with integrated Skyport Wireless Protocol</em></p>
<p><strong>Pinewood Studios, London, 31st August 2017:</strong> Rotolight, an award-winning British LED lighting manufacturer, has teamed up with Elinchrom one of the world’s best known photographic lighting systems manufacturers, to integrate its unique Skyport Protocol across its product range, starting with NEO 2 to be unveiled at a major launch event on September 4th.</p>
<p>Rotolight has collaborated with Elinchrom to integrate its Skyport 2.4Ghz high speed sync (HSS) wireless flash receiver into NEO 2, eliminating the need to purchase a standalone flash receiver, while also providing rock-solid reliability, range, flexibility and control for multiple off camera lighting setups. Skyport enables users to wirelessly control up to 10 lights, in four groups, at a distance of up to 200m(656ft) with the new Rotolight HSS transmitter (capable of 1/8000th), which has been optimised for Rotolight by Elinchrom. It is available on launch for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus and Panasonic camera systems (with Fuji to follow next year), and is compatible with all other Elinchrom Skyport devices.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><i>“Elinchrom Skyport represents the best in class wireless HSS triggering technology, and its combination with Rotolight’s pioneering LED product range, will provide creative imagemakers with a unique innovative feature set, and unrivalled consistency and reliability” said Rod Aaron Gammons, Managing Director of Rotolight.</i></p>
<p>Rotolight recently announced the world’s first continuous LED lights with HSS flash capability, providing a game changing product to photographers and filmmakers who want an all in one solution. Unlike traditional strobe/flash, AEOS and the upcoming NEO 2 have no recycle time, which ensures users never miss a shot, making them the perfect choice of light for today’s modern high-frame-rate-capable cameras.</p>
<p><i>“Rotolight is a highly innovative company, with a unique set of industry first products, and we were very excited to work with them when they approached us to integrate the Skyport technology into their product range. The integration is great for both companies, and for Rotolight’s customers, they gain a rock solid, ultra- reliable, state of the art, High Speed Sync wireless triggering technology” said Simon Whittle, CEO of Elinchrom.</i></p>

<p>Filmmakers will also enjoy the benefits of the Skyport integration, providing them with wireless remote control of colour temperature, brightness, and remote triggering of Rotolight’s CineSFX, an award-winning suite of customizable cinematic lighting effects, such as lightning, fire, gunshot, paparazzi and TV flicker to enhance video productions.</p>
<p><b>Simon Whittle, CEO of Elinchrom said:</b> <i>“Our ambition is for Skyport to become an industry standard technology, eliminating the need for expensive, proprietary trigger systems that prevents photographers from working with their lights of choice. We are extremely excited to be working with Rotolight, a disruptive innovator in the lighting industry with a unique set of industry first features. This collaboration between both companies will provide creative imagemakers with a state of the art solution that is uniquely versatile, whilst also being rock solid and consistent”.</i></p>
<p>For more information visit www.rotolight.com</p>
<p>Image Resources for this release are available from: <a title="Link URL" href="https://goo.gl/Fod3wp" target="_blank" rel="noopener">Image Folder Link</a></p>
<p><strong>About Rotolight</strong></p>
<p>Rotolight, based in Pinewood Studios, UK, is a leading manufacturer of award winning on-camera, studio and location LED lighting systems for photography, broadcast and cinematography. Rotolight’s products are regularly used on blockbuster motion pictures and are in high demand by discerning professionals worldwide. The company’s passion for innovation and excellence, coupled with a relentless quest for accurate colour, quality and consistent performance, sets it apart in the market. Rotolight has recently created some of the most talked about products in the industry, and will keep delivering inspirational products that help its customers’ creativity blossom. Visit</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.rotolight.com/mailshots/press/elinchrom2017/index.html#">www.rotolight.com</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

